# Apache module pipelining

## missverstanden

Hi,

I've read elsewhere that there was the possibility of "apache module pipelining", by which I mean to generate a web page via php in which i generate some jsp code (so basically just output/pass through) that would be run through apache's java module (mod_jk/ajp), so that the jsp code would be parsed after the complete page has been interpreted by php. Unfortunately I wasn't able to find anything in apache's documentation. Is there anyone who can give me some insights on this matter?

Thanks in advance!

----------

